
Do NOT stop worrying about blocking in async functions - cjg
https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/ebpzqx/do_not_stop_worrying_about_blocking_in_async/
======
lmilcin
I personally see no reason to bother writing async code if your intention is
to block there.

Problems start when many people work on the project, some of them wanted to
use async and some of them don't have knowledge/experience to correctly
compose async code.

Composing async code requires a different way of thinking about the flow of
operations and I found it impossible to understand for many developers who are
barely understanding the regular flow of what is happening.

I am undecided on whether allow blocking code in async. On one side I think
disallowing blocking in async is the correct way, on the other hand I am a
little bit scared by millions of developers who don't know what they are
doing, don't know how to compose async code and will inevitable be putting
bits and pieces of blocking code somewhere deep inside async flow.

My current project uses Reactor and RxJava. Some people do understand what
this entails but large portion of developers use the pattern where they put a
simple Rx flow and in the same function block waiting for the result instead
of returning reactive component for composition.

